# [WIP] CTG's Office, desk and computer!!



## ChristTheGreat (May 3, 2012)

Hi guys!

So, I was bored of my office, I decided to change it. Here's the work.









There was a futon under the window, don't worry it wasn't all like that haha! I should post an old picture that I have, I just forgot to take the picture. I gave it to my sister, as I needed space. 






Here's the cat that don't want me to work 







1st part done!
















I did use un countertop, as I needed something kinda scratch free (reparing computer, etc..). I've used ajustable leg, in case there a problem with the floor 

2nd part, the L section!!!!






Night picture, but it wasn't all placed.






3rd step will be a case for my UPS + External HDD.

4th step will be Under the countertops, there will be a small piece of wood, to hide all cables.

I think I will put also some new mod to my computer here, as it's in my office  I'll add other picture so you can see all the office 



P.S. Sorry not alot of detail, It's really simple to do, not alot of work. Countertops comes from IKEA, as well as the legs.


----------



## Chernobyl (May 7, 2012)

That came out looking really nice so far. I am actually in the process of changing my computer room around too, I just moved and have been using a poker table. Thanks for posting this up, heading to IKEA this weekend to steal borrow your desk idea.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 7, 2012)

haha  You can find great things in IKEA. I've had a countertops somewhere else, it was 550$, was better, but much pricy. Ended up with this and it does a really good job.

I'm starting next week my Monitor support, then my UPS box.


----------



## Chernobyl (May 7, 2012)

I'll be sure to check back on your progress, I have 2 monitors and a laptop (same one actually) so my desk will end up looking a lot like yours. Yeah, I was at IKEA last weekend, saw a few desks but nothing jumped out at me, it didn't even hit me to make my own.


----------



## angelhunter (May 7, 2012)

the desk and area are way to neat and clean...... wanna come over and do my house?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, long time I didn't update  angelhunter, if you pay me 












My setup for monitor. To bad I sold the 3rd monitor as I didn't had enought to buy better graphic setup)

and


I did wan to have a box for my External HDD and UPS. Setup:

-Side, Silverstone filter + xigmatek 120mm (orange with white led)
-Top: Enermax TB Silence 140mm with metal grill so the cat  won't hit the fan.











































I could do a new Case for computer in wood  It looks nice haha. So just need some other perfectionning, then paint, and I need to wait for my grill, filter and AC DC converter for my fans.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 28, 2012)

Done!!!! Don't look inside too much, there is still some mark of the glue, I'll need to fix that.

And I will need an external wiring fix


----------

